# Topkapi deco clear glass bottle with screw cap



## ChloeC (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,

I recently broke a glass screw top bottle I bought a number of years ago that I use for milk.  I looked on the bottom and, although I bought it at the Domglas factory outlet or employee store (a friend worked there) a number of years ago, it says "Topkapi" with a flipped-over 7 on the bottom along with a square with a bottle mark placed in the square diagonally.  I've been searching on the internet and found eBay photos of the same type of bottle (long since sold) but I can't find any history other than NUMEROUS references to Topkapi Palace in Istanbul and no references to a specific company or glassworks.  I also found fancy stained glass and a lamp.  One of the eBay sellers described the design on my clear glass bottle as Art Deco which makes sense - that's why I like it  It also has a very practical shape for gripping to allow safe pouring out of the contents.  I've attached a photo.


I wondered if perhaps Topkapi is a school of thought/design but, if that were the case, would it have a Topkapi mark?  Doesn't the mark denote the manufacturer or designer??


I was hoping your knowledgeable members might have some insight they could share.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm guessing that this was something that Domglas was distributing after buying it from a foreign country - maybe Turkey?  In Domglas's sunset years they may have done distribution as well as manufacturing.  It should have the Domglas logo on it if it's one of their products.  I wouldn't exactly consider it art deco as it doesn't date to anywhere near the art deco era.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 13, 2017)

ChloeC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently broke a glass screw top bottle I bought a number of years ago that I use for milk.  I looked on the bottom and, although I bought it at the Domglas factory outlet or employee store (a friend worked there) a number of years ago, it says "Topkapi" with a flipped-over 7 on the bottom along with a square with a bottle mark placed in the square diagonally.  I've been searching on the internet and found eBay photos of the same type of bottle (long since sold) but I can't find any history other than NUMEROUS references to Topkapi Palace in Istanbul and no references to a specific company or glassworks.  I also found fancy stained glass and a lamp.  One of the eBay sellers described the design on my clear glass bottle as Art Deco which makes sense - that's why I like it  It also has a very practical shape for gripping to allow safe pouring out of the contents.  I've attached a photo.
> 
> ...


Weird shape Hugh cream maybe?

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

